# How to insulate behind "knee" wall in closet under stairs



## Jill2018 (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm finishing an unfinished closet under the main stairs. I'll use it as a kitchen pantry/storage. I'm building a knee wall to limit the depth since it gets so narrow. Subfloors are red oak on pier and beam. I get a very cold draft during the winter when I stand in front of the staircase, so I want to insulate behind the knee wall. Can I just lay batting back there? Should I insulate and drywall the entire closet before putting the knee wall in place?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Jill2018 said:


> I'm finishing an unfinished closet under the main stairs. I'll use it as a kitchen pantry/storage. I'm building a knee wall to limit the depth since it gets so narrow. Subfloors are red oak on pier and beam. I get a very cold draft during the winter when I stand in front of the staircase, so I want to insulate behind the knee wall. Can I just lay batting back there? Should I insulate and drywall the entire closet before putting the knee wall in place?


 it doesn't really matter which you start with. If you are feeling drafts, all hole from below should be blocked first,


----------



## Jill2018 (Aug 1, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> it doesn't really matter which you start with. If you are feeling drafts, all hole from below should be blocked first,


Insulating the crawlspace is on my list. I'm waiting for fall and the snakes to move away.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck with that idea, when it gets cold there moving in not out.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Jill and welcome to the forum. 
The natural flow of air into and out of a house in the winter is into the crawlspace and then up through the house, exiting wherever it can. Sounds like your closet area is just a path inbetween.

Since air sealing is a high priority there may be some opportunities while the framing is exposed. Here is a *good link* that describes all sorts of air sealing options.

Also, if the crawlspace has a dirt floor that needs to be covered, part of the insulating and encapsulating process.

Bud


----------



## Jill2018 (Aug 1, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Hi Jill and welcome to the forum.
> The natural flow of air into and out of a house in the winter is into the crawlspace and then up through the house, exiting wherever it can. Sounds like your closet area is just a path inbetween.
> 
> Since air sealing is a high priority there may be some opportunities while the framing is exposed. Here is a *good link* that describes all sorts of air sealing options.
> ...


Thanks, Bud. I appreciate the link.


----------

